# Jet black feral squeaker



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Saved yesterday about 5 week old squeaker from being put down tomorrow needs home NEPA area.Perfect age to train as pet,or as a friend for another pigeon. Appears healthy good dropping. Beautiful Jet black.Pic in my profile I did not know how to post it here.(computer dope ) Got pic on scroll down.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Can you say what town in NEPA? Thanks for saving it, but why would a 5 week old squeaker be PTS. Thank you, min


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't ask there was more than 1,when I found out I ran over and took them (not all squeakers) this 1 seems the sooner it finds a home the better. Stroudsburg area.(rte 80). And I don't keep ferals. I'm evaluating the others. The birds were treated ok.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How did there happen to be a feral in the mix?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good thing you're not closer. I love blacks, and I DO keep ferals, amongst others. Poor baby.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Charis said:


> How did there happen to be a feral in the mix?


 My assumption would be that the bird came in very young and is now imprinted,(domesticated)and could not survive on it's own. It definitely appears to be feral,but I'm not 100% sure, the bird is young.Got it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's very pretty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

looks sort of like an egyptian swift with the long flights and tail but its hard to tell in that picture ..nice looking bird thou


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Adoption on hold he droops his left wing sometimes,but his droppings seem ok. Hoping it wasn't broken and healed,but is possible. I will have to keep an eye on him for a little while, he is on antibiotic so I will post update when he is ready. Sorry!!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Back up for adoption, droppings look good gaining strength fast.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wowza! what a beauty! someone get this bird!.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he wants him to go to someone close to him. I'm in Mass.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Squeaker is defintely male. He was doing an immitation male dance after a hen like they will do. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

so M kurps are you willing to ship this bird or not ? if so I think Jay3 would make a lovely home for this fine specimen


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Lokota. So....................do you ship?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need to find the poor bird a ride with someone that's traveling north for the Holiday's. There's probably some kind sould on Craig's List, that would give a birdy a ride.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone else wanted him, I was within forty or so miles out of 200 miles of thier home but they couldn't meet (car problem). I wanted to meet the person I was going to give him to, as people shoot or train thier dogs with pigeons out here and think nothing of it. They then wanted me to ship him. Jay does seem like a nice place for "sanctuary" for him,nice birds Jay. He is in no way in danger or being mistreated now,I wormed him yesterday,again in 9 days for follow up. I just have to decide who,no offense to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I vote for Jay3 because their loft is spacious and even heated ,a very feral freindly place to place a pigeon if you ask me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's sweet of you Lokota. Yes, I love my birds, and spend lots of time with them. It was because of 6 little feral babies that we recued, that the loft was built. Since then many have been added. But no offense taken M Kurps. I just offered to help as I know he needs placement. And black birds are my favorite. He is a beautiful little thing, and I just want him to have a good home. So what ever you decide, I'm sure you will choose what is best for him. And I would be the same if I had to place a bird with someone. I think it's nice that you don't want to just give him to anyone. Shows you care. Keep us updated.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been looking for a bird for my rescued homer with broken wing. If you can not ship maybe i can drive by as I am in michigan it might be a long drive but for right bird i would be willing.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

KO loft, If your willing to drive all that way for a bird. Then my hats off to you. Your a dedicated pigeon owner. mindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But there's no guarantee that they would like each other. Which is fine as long as he would be welcome anyway. But yes, if you would drive that far, then that says something about your concern for your bird.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I missed the threads where everyone was saying Jay 3. I also think Jay 3 is a great place to live. I mean when I see little scooter being taken such good care of and how happy he is even with his splayed legs. My vote is definitely for Jay 3, no offense to anyone else of course. I don't know how I skipped over those post. sorry. 

M Krups, I think its great that your taking the extra time to make sure that the people that are going to get this little squeaker have only good intentions and will provide the great home that this bird and every bird deserves. Great Job. min


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, it isn't a contest, and I do understand M Krups wanting to meet the person. I think that is very responsible of him. And where KO Loft can make the drive up there, he would be able to meet him. And if he would actually do that to get his bird a mate, then it sounds as though his place must be a good home also. And he was looking for a bird to begin with, and has been for a while. I wasn't looking. This may be the bird he was waiting for. Thanks for the kind words Mindy.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I know its no contest I didn't mean to make it sound like it was. Actually I have a great friend who is a rehabber in MI, and she told me to give her email address to the guy that was willing to drive to PA. I'm sure she is a lot closer than PA and she always has pigeons up for adoption. So its both a win win for all parties. min


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have sent 3 pm's to KO loft and still no word from him. min


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

M kurps, do you still have the bird? I realize its the holidays but I have sent at least 3-4pm to KO Lofts I mean at this point I would rather hear a screw you, just something would be nice from him. Or maybe he is on his way to PA to get the bird. Who knows. min


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it did seem a little strange that someone would drive from Mi. to Pa./N.J. border for a pigeon. There has got to be a pigeon up for adoption closer to him I would think. The squeaker is safe here Min., I am having my doubts that he is a feral.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Not only would the drive be strange since I have him a terrific rehabber in Montrose, MI. Plus sent him many many pm's telling him about Teresa and didn't get any word from him. Maybe for the holidays, I don't know. But something would have been nice. Even a shut up from him would have been great. Glad you still have him. Hope you keep him, or ship to Jay 3 if she wants him. min


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I just checked his profile page and he hasn't been on since he wrote that post. But his email would let him know that I sent numerous pm's.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to let everyone know and end this thread this hen was released with a feral flock in the beginning of the summer of 2010. She was in great health and vaccinated for Paratyphoid.
Kurps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update on her. I hope she has a long and happy life. She's a beauty, and probably has a mate and family by now.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks for the update on her. I hope she has a long and happy life. She's a beauty, and probably has a mate and family by now.


I'm sure she will, she was a bit wild wouldn't take anything from the homers who were much larger than her with her small build. Also she was quite ready to breed as she had eggs 2 weeks before release. (I broke the eggs) Sorry it took so long to reply to this thread Jay I forgot about it and thought it would be locked.
Kurps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well thanks for updating on her. I had remembered her and wondered what had happened with her.


----------

